# Dog subjected to monstrous cruelty



## imalko (Apr 15, 2010)

_Belgrade/15 April 2010/Source: B92_
_A young mixed breed dog was found in a Belgrade suburb on Wednesday with all four of her legs cut off; charges brought against as yet unknown perpetrator._







Passers-by found the mutilated animal hiding under a car and alerted the authorities, taking the dog to the vet.

The dog, which the vets named Mila (Darling), was not aggressive, but was scared, dehydrated and emaciated when they came to her rescue.

They believe that the animal was attacked and mutilated likely by more than one person, and several days ago, and say it's a miracle she survived the ordeal.

"When they brought in the dog, we were shocked, it's a dog that has had all four legs cut off! It's impossible that she suffered an accident, this was done on purpose," said veterinarian Miomir Ranđelović.

"When they asked me if a man could do this, I said, not a man – an inhuman being. Imagine a person with their hands and feet cut off, their condition, and how they might go on living," Ranđelović said.

The only solution for Mila now is to be fitted with prosthetic limbs, which are not manufactured anywhere in Serbia. This would also have to be followed by a period of training.

Until a new home and a solution for her condition has been found for her, Mila will stay at the veterinary surgery where she is currently being treated.

It has also been announced that charges were brought against the unknown perpetrator or perpetrators. In Serbia, cases of cruelty to animals are treated as felony.


----------



## imalko (Apr 15, 2010)

I really don't know what to say on this! Such a horrible thing to do to an innocent animal!!
Horrible! Just horrible...

Many people over here now offered their help to obtain a prosthetic limbs from abroad and with their efforts and kindness Mila will hopefully walk again and find a good home.


----------



## rochie (Apr 15, 2010)

i hope the people who did this are caught and feel the full weight of the law


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm saddened and mad as hell at the same time over this!!!! I've spent several minutes thinking about it and the thoughts of what I would like to have done to the sub-human perpetrators of this violent act will probably be best kept to myself!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone who would do this, does not classify as a human to me. I would do the same to them.The poor dog did nothing to them to warrant such treatment.

Very sad and a shame!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 15, 2010)

Now who is really the animal here. Certainly not those pathetic excuses for a human being those Aholes are. They will get what's coming to them. I believe in karma. And karma can be coldly cruel. Wish I could be there to spit on them when it happens.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Wish I could be there to spit on them when it happens.



If I were there I'd help salt thier wounds with the coarsest salt that can be bought and then rub it in with a nice stiff wire brush!!!


----------



## imalko (Apr 15, 2010)

I understand your sentiments completely. I myself am overwhelmed with feelings of sadness, outrage and shame. Still have trouble to grasp the full magnitude of cruelty displayed here. I just hope from the bottom of my hart that this story will have a happy ending for the poor dog.

Here's the further development of this story:

*B92, city, associations mobilize to help rescued dog*
_Belgrade/15 April 2010/Source: B92
Fund B92, the Belgrade city administration, and SOS Animals association will join forces to raise funds and help a severely mutilated dog._

The young female mixed breed, named Mila (Darling) by her rescuers, was found in a Belgrade suburb on Wednesday will all four legs cut off.
She is currently recovering in a private veterinary surgery, but in the meantime, citizens and organizations are looking for ways to raise money and buy the necessary prostatic aids, and find her a new home.
Fund B92 can be contacted via this email: [email protected], and all those who wish to make a donation will be directly notified about the campaign's progress.
Meanwhile, the suffering of the dog has stirred spirits at the City Hall as well, where Mayor Dragan Đilas confirmed that this institution will also provide funds for the purchase of the prosthetic aids.
Đilas told Tanjug that while the city "has no way to fight against sick minds that cut off dog's legs", it can help with raising the awareness of Belgrade's young and senior residents alike, about the need to develop love for animals.
The mayor also stressed that monstrosities such as this can be discouraged by catching the perpetrator, and punishing them accordingly.
Đilas said he appealed on all normal people to fight against such occurances, and said that the city will continue with its project to build modern asylums for its homeless dogs, as well as by educating the public.
Serbia's well-known film director and chairman of the SOS Animals association Goran Paskaljević also reacted to the news this Thursday, by saying that he has been in contact with animal protection associations in Germany and France in order to determine where prosthetic paws for the dog might be manufactured, to then raise the money for this purpose.
Paskaljević, who also chairs Union G17 Plus, said that French organizations have already shown interest in finding Mila a safe home. He expects Serbian police (MUP) to do everything to discover who was behind the vicious attack against the dog.
"Someone who commits a crime so savagely cruel, will not hesitate to attack people too," Paskaljević concluded.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2010)

Despicable, how could anyone even contemplate doing this to another living creature.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 15, 2010)

Terrible. How could anyone do such a thing?


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 15, 2010)

[email protected] Christ! Who the [email protected] would do this to a dog?! These guys have some issues. I just hope the same thing might happen to them, see how they like it.


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> [email protected] Christ! Who the [email protected]ll would do this to a dog?! These guys have some issues. I just hope the same thing might happen to them, see how they like it.


He'll be sectioned
and almost certainly incarcerated to keep him out of the public's way while they treat him; it IS treatment that he needs, a straight sentence just wouldn't tell him anything about himself, only that he'd got caught.

Psychopathic wacko


----------



## fatboris (Apr 15, 2010)

My wife and I have been involved in Siberian Husky rescue for years. Boris (fatboris) is now 11 years old. We got him at 9 months old with a head trauma and his pelvis broken in 3 places...amazing how some people's trash can become such an important piece of someone else's family. We've had several over the years and the story is always the same, and with the exception of one critter we've had, they've been the sweetest, best-natured dogs.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 15, 2010)

Frikkin animals!!!!  This is just so wrong its beyond comprehension! Gotta agree with Bucksnort here....what I would like to see done probably isn't very Christian-like, and definitely isn't family-friendly-forum fodder.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 15, 2010)

Lethal injection would be too easy a punshment for such a monster


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 15, 2010)

Pathologically, these animal abusers will eventually perform violence upon society. Lock 'em up forever.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 15, 2010)

They need to do the same thing to the person(s) as they did to the puppy.

Fricken SOBs!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 15, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Pathologically, these animal abusers will eventually perform violence upon society. Lock 'em up forever.


Here's a better idea, Matt...crucify 'em and let thier carcass rot, so it'll be an example to others of what it's like to step outside the realm of civilized behavior...

And, it'll save the taxpayers a bunch of money.

Glad to see Mila is recovering and being well cared for.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2010)

It just never stops.

I do what I do with a slim hope of stopping this [email protected] but sometimes you can't stop the sea from rushing to the shore.

I know that with veterinary sciences becoming specialized like human doctors, there should be a good chance of recovery. I'm glad to hear that crimes such as this are considered a felony in Serbia. Unfortunately, in some States here, its still a misdemeanor.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2010)

Nothing, NOTHING could be to cruel that could be done to this monster, I'd go medieval on him!


----------



## A4K (Apr 16, 2010)

I've asked them for the account number of the fund. I can't offer much, but if everyone offers something, it should help.

My thoughts on the perpetrators will remain my own...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2010)

[email protected](S)!!!


----------



## A4K (Apr 16, 2010)

Igor, I got this reply...can you translate it for me please?

Cheers, Evan


Postovana/I,

Hvala Vam sto ste nam se obratili sa zeljom da se pomogne nastradaloj Mili.

U ovom trenutku novcana pomoc najverovatnije nece biti potrebna zato sto su se javili profesionalci koji zele da joj pomognu. Takodje je i Gradonacelnik najavio pomoc.

Mi cemo zadrzati pravo da Vas kontaktiramo u slucaju potrebe.

Hvala Vam jos jednom sto ste se javili – ponosni smo sto imamo slusaoce I gledaoce kao sto ste Vi sa nama.

B92


----------



## imalko (Apr 16, 2010)

Sure Evan:

"Respected Sir,
Thank you for addressing us with wish to help poor Mila.
Financial aid will probably not be required at this time since professionals came forward wishing to help her. Also the city mayor promised help.
We'll keep the right to contact you should need arise.
Thank you once more for contacting us - we are proud to have listeners and viewers like you with us.
B92"


----------



## imalko (Apr 16, 2010)

Very nice of you Evan for offering your help. According to latest news a creation of special fund has been announced with an aim to create nonprofit organization for animal care along the lines of "Pet police" in US and western Europe countries. The fund will be called "Mila fund". I'll make a donation myself since I strongly feel that organization such as this is very needed in my country. Hopefully this will came to be.

Still don't know if this new organization will be active in Belgrade area only or in entire Serbia. Hope it's the latter. It should prove of great significance for improving animal welfare and awareness among the people and and sanctioning cruelty and abuse. Currently no such specialized organization exists in Serbia. Animal welfare is entrusted to local municipalities which form their own services in cooperation with veterinarian stations, but these are very limited by lack of funds or even non existent in many areas.


----------



## A4K (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the translation Igor! I hope the fund is successful, and nationwide.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2010)

Poor dog. I am glad people are stepping up to help. I hope the perps are caught. I would love to cut of there legs my self! I can't stand it when ignorant ****s do things like this. Absolutely no reason to hurt a poor dog this way (or any animal for that matter).


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2010)

Imalko, please let me know if I can help or what is going on there. My organization (outside of work) does things such as this. Several members have gone to Jamaica and Pierto Rico to help establish Animal Control agencies there. We would love to help. Many of us are certified instructors for animal care and control. I will bring this up at out next Executive Board meeting. We would love to help you guys over there.

Check the link under my siggy and you can check out the website.

Please keep me posted.


----------



## -Owl- (Apr 17, 2010)

It is awful that human would be so satanic as to do such a thing.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2010)

Imalko, please let me know if I can help or what is going on there. My organization (outside of work) does things such as this. Several members have gone to Jamaica and Puerto Rico to help establish Animal Control agencies there. We would love to help. Many of us are certified instructors for animal care and control. I will bring this up at our next Executive Board meeting. We would love to help you guys over there.

Check the link under my siggy and you can check out the website.

Please keep me posted.


----------



## Pong (Apr 17, 2010)

Jeez, what are people up to nowadays?  

This guy definitely needs 500 punches to the groin.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2010)

Please keep us posted!


----------



## imalko (Apr 18, 2010)

According to the latest news Mila is recovering fine. Spanish AIMME Institute came forward with an offer to manufacture prosthetic limbs for Mila free of charge. For full news check the fallowing link: B92 - Insight - File Cabinet - B92 sets up Mila Fund The logo of the "Mila Fund" can be seen in the attachment.



Njaco said:


> Imalko, please let me know if I can help or what is going on there. My organization (outside of work) does things such as this. Several members have gone to Jamaica and Puerto Rico to help establish Animal Control agencies there. We would love to help. Many of us are certified instructors for animal care and control. I will bring this up at our next Executive Board meeting. We would love to help you guys over there.
> 
> Check the link under my siggy and you can check out the website.
> 
> Please keep me posted.



Chris, I will send an email to B92 regarding your offer for help in establishing Animal Control Agency in Serbia and bring to their attention website of your organization. I'll let you know of their response via PM.


----------



## imalko (Apr 19, 2010)

One year old mix breed dog Mila, which suffered horribly when all of her four paws were cut off by unknown perpetrators, is slowly recovering - Miomir Ranđelović, veterinarian who currently takes care of Mila said.

She started to eat better, results of blood analysis are good and she positively responds to humans regardless of terrible traumas she suffered. Her recovery and training for the use of prosthetic limbs will be long and hard, however. All costs of dog's recovery and care will be covered by Mila Fund.

Great number of people showed interest not only to help with Mila's recovery, but also to adopt her and provide her with suitable home. Final decision about Mila's new home will be made by Sandra Spoja who found and rescued the dog and veterinarian Miomir Ranđelović who currently takes care of her.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2010)

Just look at the poor thing. How could anyone hurt something so damn cute and lovable. 

Sometimes I actually believe people = ****.


----------



## A4K (Apr 19, 2010)

Echo Chris's post, word for word...

It's amazing she responds well to people still!!!


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 19, 2010)

some people are just born @$$holes and have no feelings.... i ever catch someone doing something like that to an animal....they will need new legs!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 19, 2010)

Mila is such a beautiful animal, it still kills me to think that someone would have done this to her (or any animal).

It's good to see her still able to trust in people who want to help her.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogs know. Believe me, they know.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 19, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Dogs know. Believe me, they know.


Agreed

And I showed the guys at work her picture and told 'em what happened, and the asshat that did this to her would have been drug out and lynched on the spot if they could have gotten thier hands on him.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2010)

Imalko, I got your PM and I'm gonna bring this up to some Executive Board members tomorrow. I have a training session with them and I'll be sure to let them know.

You have good motels and restuarants in Serbia?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2010)

I think that the whole forum here, would show up at the *rsewipes doorstep if we could. Then it would be a question of, no body, no crime!


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll bring the concrete. Who's got the oil drums? Lucky, you're in charge of sledgehammers. NJaco, you're on popcorn.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 20, 2010)

So evil, Dogs are one of my favorite animals, how could someone do that? I hope they put the people who did it in jail for life. A Sadist who does stuff like that could turn to humans as well. Better Put locked away for good I say. 

Poor dog, how is it ever going to walk again?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2010)

Times like this, I REALLY hope that karma and what goes around comes around work!


----------



## Torch (Apr 21, 2010)

Sad part of all this is that there are a ton of people and cultures who can give a rats [email protected]@ about dogs/cats etc. How many times do we hear of dogs being dragged behind trucks, cats being burned etc etc. I'm a hunter but when it comes to dogs I consider them family, Just torks me off that someone would hurt an animal that has the ability to bond emotionally with ones self and family. hang the sob.


----------



## imalko (May 2, 2010)

*Vets say rescued dog needs peace*
_30 April 2010 / Belgrade / Source: FoNet_
_Veterinarians say that despite appearing to do well, Mila, the dog rescued with all her legs cut off, is suffering from serious health problems._


The one-year-old mixed breed that's been at the center of a shocking animal cruelty case has pneumonia among other health issues, analyses have shown. The tests have also shown enlarged gallbladder and a kidney disorder, the Belgrade Veterinary Institution announced on Thursday.
The complete examination of Mila included x-rays of her legs and lungs, abdominal ultrasound and blood tests, and was a part of preparations for a complicated surgery that will see the dog implanted with prosthetic limbs.
“The dog’s overall health condition is a consequence of a long period of lying down, as well as of long-lasting emaciation and a lack of adequate veterinary care in the period when the injuries were inflicted, which is why Mila, besides intensive care, needs isolation and and peace,” the announcement reads.
“While we're grateful for the attention which the media and citizens of Belgrade are giving to Mila, the Belgrade Veterinary Institution is appealing that her peace is not disturbed by visits and filming in the coming days,” the institution said in a statement, adding that the public will be regularly informed the rescued dog's condition.


----------



## A4K (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update Igor.
When I told Ivett about this when you first posted, she asked if it wouldn't be kinder to just put her down. If her health is continuosly deteriorating, maybe she's right??


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 3, 2010)

A4K said:


> Thanks for the update Igor.
> When I told Ivett about this when you first posted, she asked if it wouldn't be kinder to just put her down. If her health is continuosly deteriorating, maybe she's right??



I was thinking the same thing. Sometimes it's just more humane to put an animal down rather than prolonging it's pain and suffering. Being thousands of miles away from this and not seeing first hand this dogs condition it's hard to say what is the best thing to do for the animal, but I hope the Vets aren't keeping her alive just to appease the animal rights people that may raise a stink if the animal it put to rest.
Truly a sad story.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2010)

It might be best to put her down. I hate to say, but this animal has suffered enough.


----------



## imalko (May 3, 2010)

Basically I agree with you guys, if an animal's condition is indeed untreatable and keeping her alive would mean only a prolonged suffering and nothing else, then she should be put to rest.
However, when they showed the dog on TV last time, she looked fine. Apart from the vets that taking care of her we really don't know how _exactly_ is she doing. According to available information (including the ones I've posted few posts back) Mila indeed has health problems, but her condition is far from being hopeless. With her legs wrapped in special bandages she even managed to make a few paces. She's a young dog and I wouldn't give up on her yet.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2010)

I would love to the cut the feet and hands off of the culprits!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 3, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I would love to the cut the feet and hands off of the culprits!



I agree. Cut them all off, right at the neck!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 3, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I agree. Cut them all off, right at the neck!!!



Subscribe.
Basically, I'm a cat person, having been raised with 6 cats in the house back home, but I like dogs too.
The poor dog, I hope the vets'll do what's right for her, and if she recovers from all of her ailments, then I sure hope she gets a wonderful life with a family who'll take really good care of her, cater to her special needs and love her incredibly much.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 3, 2010)

I think, for Mila's sake, nurse her back to health. Give the poor girl a chance to (figuratively) flip the finger at the arsewipes who did this. Don't give them the satisfaction of completing their job! She just needs some time, love and care to get back on the right side of healthy.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2010)

Well, there is a reason why she has survived against the odds.

We may not know the reason directly, but she has shown the will to live and I wouldn't give up on her just yet.


----------



## Njaco (May 3, 2010)

Imalkp, that pic struck at my heart. man..........

I contacted some of the people in my Association and I'm trying to get in contact with the head of a training organization that we have connections to. Takes time.....


----------



## A4K (May 4, 2010)

She's one brave girl! I really hope she pulls through this.

Any news on the culprits Igor? I reckon the loss of a finger as permanent memento and a long prison sentence would be apt punishment for them...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2010)

Cut their f*cking mummy daddy buttons off I say!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2010)

Dog needs to live! certainly should have the opportunity to take a LARGE bite out of the [email protected] @ss at the very least!!


----------



## imalko (May 4, 2010)

A4K said:


> She's one brave girl! I really hope she pulls through this.
> 
> Any news on the culprits Igor? I reckon the loss of a finger as permanent memento and a long prison sentence would be apt punishment for them...



No official statements about the course of the investigation have been given by the Police so far Evan...


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2010)

That picture makes me so sad. Give her time and the chance to pull through. She deserves a chance at a good life.


----------



## machine shop tom (May 9, 2010)

"Someone who commits a crime so savagely cruel, will not hesitate to attack people too," Paskaljević concluded.

Most likely they already have. More the reason to hunt them down and get them off the streets.

Personally, I'd just shoot the bastards that did this and be done with it.

Yep, I'd do it.

tom


----------



## RabidAlien (May 9, 2010)

Sorry, Tom...but there's a line forming over to the left.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2010)

machine shop tom said:


> ...Personally, I'd just shoot the bastards that did this and be done with it...


Too quick and humane for the asshats that did this...they need to get a little of what they dished out, as far as I'm concerned...



RabidAlien said:


> Sorry, Tom...but there's a line forming over to the left.


Yep, and it's a long one, too


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2010)

What's the latest?


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

This is an instance where I would not have any second thoughts about dealing death to this guy....


----------



## imalko (May 30, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> What's the latest?



Not many news about Mila lately... Latest I heard is that City of Belgrade had taken over the care of the dog and she was transferred from Private clinic to the ambulance of Veterinarian faculty where she is being taken care for now. Once when she receives the artificial limbs she will be probably put to an adoption... No news about the culprits...


----------



## RabidAlien (May 30, 2010)

Heh....with all the worldwide negative attention they've gotten, I wouldn't be surprised if the culprits crawl into a very deep, very dark hole and then pull it in after themselves.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2010)

Lets hope the hole they crawled in was a Septic Tank!!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 31, 2010)

I was thinking more along the lines of Hell's exhaust-pipe.


----------



## imalko (Jun 4, 2010)

Here's an update on Mila's condition, as published the other day...

*Mutilated dog ready for surgery*
_
Belgrade/1 June 2010/Source: Tanjug
The dog Mila is now in a good condition after a one-month treatment, and she is ready for preparations for a surgery to fit her with prosthetic limbs._







The one-year-old mixed breed was discovered in Belgrade in April with all four of her legs cut off in a shocking case of cruelty against animals. The perpetrator of the crime, persecuted as a criminal offense under Serbia's law, is still at large.
The dog, named Mila by her rescuers, has now recovered from pneumonia, which appeared as a result of the dog not being able to move. She also overcame a heart-attack which came as the result of the mutilation.
Constant changing of bandages on the legs allows the dog to walk slowly which has a very positive effect on her mood, and she put on 4.5 kilograms and now weighs 20 kilograms, the Belgrade Veterinary Institution, who have taken over her care, have announced.
According to the vets there, Mila is now ready for vaccination and other preparations which will make it possible to obtain necessary documents for a surgery abroad.
The fiinal decision about by where Mila will be operated on is yet to be made, and will rest with an expert committee of the Communal Affairs Secretariat.
The most serious option which has been considered so far is an operation at a specialized clinic in Germany. In the meantime help was offered by other foreign clinics and it is even considered to perform the surgery in Serbia which would spare Mila the additional stress of the trip.
The dog was brought to the Belgrade Veterinary Institution on April 26 after Belgrade Mayor Dragan Đilas had instructed the institution to take care of Mila.
The institution took over the dog when she was in a very serious condition since it was determined that beside the injuries to her legs she had also survived a heart attack and developed pneumonia.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 4, 2010)

Sweet looking dog.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2010)

Hope all goes well, thanks for the update Igor!


----------



## imalko (Oct 24, 2010)

Five months after an unknown perpetrator in Belgrade has brutally mutilated dog Mila by cutting off her four paws, there are interested adopters. So far three applications have arrived from Belgrade and three from abroad. The Secretariat for Municipal Affairs of City of Belgrade, which two months ago specified conditions under which Mila can be adopted, announced that the decision on the new owner will be made in a month. The period of the next 30 days is an opportunity to get an application for approval of some other interested parties. Due to disability of mutilated dog there are very precise conditions prescribed for those who in future will be willing to care for Mila.

Since it was estimated that any surgery would further compromised the dog’s health, external removable prosthesis were made for her. Specialist of Orthopedic Surgery Dr. Branislav Marković said that prosthesis are made of polyurethane and carbon fiber, divided into three parts. Such a prosthesis should be an appropriate replacement for the amputated foot, and if it proves otherwise, will work on other solutions - Marković said. According to the veterinarians taking care of the dog, during the last few months Mila has fully recovered, she’s been able to walk and run with temporary bandages, to play and to meet her physiological needs. Mental state of the dog is also satisfactory - they added.

Several suspects were brought to the questioning by the Police regarding this case, but were later released for the lack of evidence. All suspects were taken to polygraph test and questioned, while the Police conducted a search of their apartments and other premises, but failed to find clues or evidence that would point to an involvement in the offense. Investigation continues.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2010)

I hope they get the [email protected] Interesting that polygraphs are used.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2010)

Bunch of )@#(*$)#*_)#$(#*@)_)(% punk-a** <bleeps!>


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Pure burning hate towards the lowlifes that did this*


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 24, 2010)

Right on, Mila! Every tail wag you give, girl, is a piddle in their eye. Figuratively, unfortunately. 

Now....I hope they find the b*sterds. As to whether I hope they make it to court, or "trip and fall up a flight of stairs....twelve times...." on the way, I'm sorta divided. BTW...isn't there a monastery staircase in China somewhere that has like a thousand or so steps?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2010)

It is really good to see Mila doing so well. 

And rest assured, karma will even the score with those lowlife douchebags that hurt Mila...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2010)

Hopefully so Dave!

Great to see her doing so well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2010)

Damn..I hope you are right Dave...

Glad the dog is doing well.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm glad the dog is doing better and hope justice comes for those perpatraitors.


----------

